# Which EF-RF adapter?



## kaihp (Aug 25, 2021)

I am considering to get an RF mount body (R3) at some point, and since I already have a number of EF lenses, getting an EF-RF adapter is on the horizon.

I am therefore looking for peoples experiences - good or bad - with the EF-RF adapters.
Since I already have CPOL (77, 82, DI-52) and ND filters (77, 88) that fit most of my lenses, I am questioning the value of getting the RF-filter versions.

Have anyone looked into whether the DI-52 CPOL can be used with the EF-RF filter adapter?

- Which one have you used? (RF, RF control ring, CPOL, Variable ND filter)
- If you had to choose over, would you choose the same adapter?

Thanks.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 25, 2021)

I have the filter adapter, with the cpol and clear filters. I love it because using polarizers on the MP-E is annoying because the MT24 flash heads stick out beyond the lens+filter and will give lots of flash reflections. Having the filter in the adapter gets around that.

But if you use the adapter, you need a filter in it, the adapter is a different length from the others to account for the extra glass, so you always need a filter in there to keep infinity focus. And to close up that huge hole in the side 

Canon gave me a free non-control-ring adapter with my R5, I hardly use that. I'm happy with the filter adapter and would buy that again. But I have a niche use case with the MP-E that probably won't apply to many others


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2021)

I have the basic adapter (which I bought first) and the DI filter adapter with variND, CPL and clear inserts. 

The DI filter for my 600/4 II does not fit in the EF-RF mount adapter (the filters are all 52mm, but the holder on the supertele DI filter is slightly too thick, and since the shape of the part that sits flush with the lens is different I expect there would be light leak even if it was thin enough to slide into the mount adapter.

If all your lenses take front filters, then the standard or control ring adapters are the way to go (personally, I don't find myself using the control ring much yet, but I only have one RF lens so far...that will go up to two when my RF 100-500 arrives later today).

Personally, I have the TS-E 17 with the salad plate front filters that are a PITA to carry, and the EF 11-24 with no front filter option, so for me having the DI adapter is the best option. I haven't used it with my MP-E 65 yet (haven't had that lens on the EOS R yet, actually) but thanks for the suggestion, @koenkooi – I'll try that. 

Also, as @koenkooi states, if you're going to use the DI adapter you must have a filter in place. The supertele lenses come with a clear filter installed, but if you want to use the DI mount adapter without the CPL or variND, you also need to buy the clear DI filter.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 25, 2021)

@neuroanatomist off topic, but for the MP-E65 I can heavily recommend the lens hood: http://www.jjc.cc/index.php/Product/product_info/id/1037 . It's metal and does a really good job at being a bumper at close working distances. It also helps a bit with keeping out the flash, but its biggest feature is protecting the front element. 
It doesn't work that well with front filters, which is why I'm so happy with the DI adapter


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 25, 2021)

I use EF-RF CPOL adapter exclusively on EF 11-24L. I have a control ring adapter for EF100L macro and Sigma 20mm,
For almost everything else in my bag a front CPOL can be used, if needed.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 25, 2021)

I have the control ring and the non control ring adapters. At first I was very high on the control rings. But, after two years with the R and several months with the R5, I'm finding that I actually prefer not using the control ring. It's probably just me, but when shooting under pressure I find it is all too easy to accidentally change a setting with the control ring. I'm thinking of turning off all the control ring functions.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 25, 2021)

I have a control ring adapter, one OEM non-control ring adapter and one plain generic (was cheap on Amazon) adapter. Got the control ring one for the RP and set it up to change ISO. But, I'm actually contemplating selling the RP 'cause I hardly ever use it. On the R5, still have not found a need to use the control ring at all. Except for the EF 300 f/2.8 II, my lenses are fine with filters on the front, so I never contemplated a DI adapter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> @neuroanatomist off topic, but for the MP-E65 I can heavily recommend the lens hood: http://www.jjc.cc/index.php/Product/product_info/id/1037 . It's metal and does a really good job at being a bumper at close working distances. It also helps a bit with keeping out the flash, but its biggest feature is protecting the front element.
> It doesn't work that well with front filters, which is why I'm so happy with the DI adapter


Further off topic – I do have the dedicated hood, but given that I am frequently shoving the front of the lens into foliage and sometimes dirt, I use a clear filter for protection. The B+W filter screws onto the lens, then I screw a Macrolite 58C adapter onto the front threads of the filter to replicate the mounting groove for the twin flash.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you to everyone for chipping in with your experiences.

@neuroanatomist I had a nagging feeling from reading webspecpages that the 'old' DI filters wouldn't fit in the DI RF adapter, so thank you for confirming that (and zero thanks to Canon for making it so).

I wanted to avoid 'priming' the answers so I deliberately did not say thought process, but it's very close to what have been said here.

You guys have confirmed my plan to go with the basic (non-control ring) adapter, as I already have a DI-filter for the Big Whites (I havn't found the need for a vari/ND filter here so far) and front filters for the others*, so a DI-adapter doesn't make much sense as I see it.

*) A 67>77mm step-up ring will take care of the odd one out: 100/2.8L.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2021)

kaihp said:


> You guys have confirmed my plan to go with the basic (non-control ring) adapter,


Fortunately, the supply issues seem to be ending. For quite some time, none of the adapters were available. Looks like Canon and Best Buy have the basic adapter in stock (probably others, too, those were the first that came up). A few weeks ago, I wanted to get the DI adapter and the only place that had it was Red (the cinema camera maker), so I got the DI with variND from them, and the bare CPL and clear filters from Amazon.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 26, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fortunately, the supply issues seem to be ending. For quite some time, none of the adapters were available.


For some reason, all the adapters appear to be in stock here in Denmark, and has been so for some time now. The supply issues reported did give me some concern until I checked the stock at the pro dealers here.


----------

